Ask HN: What's your favorite blog? - krrishd
======
krrishd
Right now I've been enjoying the quality of writing (as well as value of the
content) on [http://www.meltingasphalt.com/;](http://www.meltingasphalt.com/;)
it's a mix of philosophy, psychology, econ, and tech (with various other stuff
sprinkled in).

Probably my favorite post from there: UX and the Civilizing Process
[http://www.meltingasphalt.com/ux-and-the-civilizing-
process/](http://www.meltingasphalt.com/ux-and-the-civilizing-process/)

